# Help me find my fursona. It's drivng me crazy!



## Aggybyte (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been searching for my fursona for a month now, I am in love with all kinds of animals and I've never been able to find one animal that represents myself and my personality.  I would love for someone to tell me what species my fursona should be.

Personality: I am very docile and submissive. I don't have many friends and prefer to be alone and am nervous around others. I get annoyed easily and have a hard time ignoring distractions. I love meat and can devour a ton of food in one sitting. I am thin but I am not in the greatest shape. I am the slowest person that I know. I can be very intelligent and can apply myself only when I enjoy what I am doing. I have a phobia of wasps.

Anyway, I leave this open for interpretations. If you need to find out anything else about me please let me know.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 17, 2013)

Not everybody settles on one fursona; I make a different one for practically every roleplay or story.  But, "docile, submissive, and nervous" would suggest an herbivore, if we ignore the fact that you actually like meat.  "Prefer to be alone" would suggest a non-herd species, which eliminates most of the larger herbivores.  You could be a rabbit or some kind of mouse/gerbil/hamster.  Or slow goes obviously with sloths or slow lorrises, probably pandas too.  (There was a prehistoric mammal called a giant ground sloth, to connect this to the previous post.)


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 17, 2013)

To be honest, I did not choose my animal based on my personality. I chose one I liked the appearance of that has a similar hair colour to mine. This means that I made it look physically more similar to me instead of choosing one with similar personality traits.


----------



## Topaz (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey! 
Well an animal that i love and is very anti-social and lives alone is a Leopard. And they are beautiful animals. Big meat eaters obviously and cats are distracted very easily. They are not one of the fastest big cats either there more of a stalk and hide predator.


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, I forgot birds.  Some wading and walking birds are quite slow and deliberate in their movements, shy, and pretty big eaters - cranes, herons, ibis, secretary bird, rhea, kiwi...


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I suggest that finding a fursona maybe shouldn't be that big of a deal? Pick a species of animal that you like and that fits the purpose you'll be using the fursona for. 
Also you're the only one who will know what species is right for you. 



> I am the slowest person that I know.


<_< ... aggy plz. Sloths are pretty cool though, just saying.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 17, 2013)

You should be a Tasmanian devil and your profile pic should be a tornado.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 18, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I have a phobia of wasps.
> 
> 
> > Me too. That's why my fursona is not a WASP at all.


----------



## Aggybyte (Mar 18, 2013)

Leopard? OMG that's it thank you!


----------

